# LibNoDave und Delphi XE (Problem?)



## Cliff (30 März 2011)

Moin moin,

ich habe da einmal ein Problem:

Ich habe ein grösseres Programm welches unter Delphi-7 entwickelt wurde und intensiven Gebrauch von LibNoDave macht (Delphi- Komponente).
Ich habe das Programm nun nach Delphi- XE portiert und ohne grössere Probleme compilieren können.
Es funktioniert nun alles wie vorher, nur LibNoDave macht mir Sorgen:
- LibNoDave verbindet sich nicht mehr mit der Steuerung!

In meinem Programm starte ich LibNoDave und warte auf 'OnConnect'. Dieses Ereignis kommt aber nicht. Es kommt auch keine Fehlermeldung von LibNoDave.
Ich habe schon einmal versucht zu Tracen, bin dann aber steckengeblieben.
Ich vermute das Problem in der Delphi- Komponente zu LibNoDave.

Hat schon einmal jemand diese Komponente unter Delphi XE (pro) erfolgreich eingesetzt?

Gruss Cliff

Nachtrag:
Habe einmal alle Fehlermeldungen von LibNodave freigegeben: Keinerlei Meldung
Laut Wireshark findet nicht einmal der Versuch einer Verbindung statt (Keinerlei Kommunikation)
Entwicklungsrechner: Win7 pro / 32 Bit (War auch schon bei D7 so)
Zielsystem Win Xp pro (Gleiches System wie bei D7)
Protokoll: daveProtoISOTCP

Problemstelle: NodaveComponent -  TNoDave.DoConnect
                    DaveFDS.rfd:=OpenSocket(FIPPort, @Address[1]);   ?????

Hat wohl etwas mit der UniCode- Umstelung zu tun...


----------



## Cliff (30 März 2011)

So,

Problem 'quick & dirty' vorerst aus dem Wege geräumt:



> procedure TNoDave.DoConnect(OnlyIntf: Boolean = False);
> var
> Address: AnsiString;
> Speed: PChar;
> begin



In obigem Code (NoDaveComponent.pas) die Variable 'Address' von String auf AnsiString geändert.
Hat also doch etwas mit UniCode zu tun!

Mal schauen was noch nicht funktioniert :-(

Gruss Cliff


----------



## Question_mark (30 März 2011)

*Das betrifft alles ab D2009*

Hallo,



			
				Cliff schrieb:
			
		

> Hat also doch etwas mit UniCode zu tun!
> 
> Mal schauen was noch nicht funktioniert



Die Umstellung auf Unicode betrifft alle Delphi Versionen ab D 2009.
Du wirst überall Probleme bekommen, wo die Datentypen "String" und "Char" bzw. Zeiger darauf verwendet werden. 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## marcengbarth (5 April 2011)

LibNoDave Package für D2010

Sollte auch mit XE funktionieren, kann ich aber nicht testen, da ich XE überspringe.


----------



## Cliff (5 April 2011)

Moin,
und Danke!
Werde das Package einmal testen. Für den Moment scheint auch das 'normale' Package nach kleiner Anpassung für XE ohne Probleme zu funktionieren.



> da ich XE überspringe.


Haben lange mit D7 gearbeitet. Nun war es Zeit für ein Update... ;-)

Gruss Cliff


----------



## marcengbarth (5 April 2011)

Wenn du von D7 auf XE upgedatet hast, dann hast du auch alle anderen Lizenzen bekommen oder? (D7 - XE)

Ich warte auf XE2 (hoffentlich 64bit und Cross-Compiler), bis September / Oktober muss ich mich noch mit D2010 begnügen.


----------



## Cliff (5 April 2011)

[OT]
Moin,
die Lizenzen sollen wohl enthalten sein. Da das Ganze als Download- Paket gekauft wurde und ich nur XE benötige (D7 bleibt parallel 'drauf) habe ich mir das aber noch nicht nachgeschaut.
Unsere IPC's laufen noch unter XP. Die Notebooks mit Win7/ 32 Bit (U.A. wg. Herrn ***mens). Von daher kein Bedarf für eine 64Bit- Version.
Wollte gerne noch das auslaufende, erweiterte Upgrade- Angebot mitnehmen...

Btw.:
Nette Kite- Sammlung auf Deiner Page...

Gruss Cliff


----------



## marcengbarth (14 April 2011)

Cliff schrieb:


> Btw.:
> Nette Kite- Sammlung auf Deiner Page...



Thx! Sind noch nicht alle mit drauf. Von Peter Lynn z.B. fehlt noch was...


----------

